# Post an Interesting Video



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 27, 2012)

What the title said. Just find a video, any video, that you find interesting, and post it in this thread - so long as they follow the forum rules, of course, so no nudity or anything of the like.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xemKc2In5Y


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpHR3lDoyog

A great song that inspired this work of fursona-meets-persona art.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9119353/


----------



## Mehru (Oct 27, 2012)

This is an interesting video, for those interested in science... And creepy stuff..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDqh-r8TQgs

I'd like to say before you click it that if you're squeamish, or prone to being upset by the idea of a dead animal being brought back to life, you probably *WON'T* want to click that link... But if the concept of bringing a dogs head back to life, and then a reviving a dead dog fully, then you may find that video pretty awesome.


----------



## Viridis (Oct 27, 2012)

Sure, I'll bite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE

Video on immigration.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 27, 2012)

TwisterNederland is always interesting!


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtWp45Eewtw

Flourine, man, don't fuck with it.


----------

